# pet peeves and more



## reed (Nov 20, 2007)

What are the little things in life that bug you? That small (but big?) tidbit in daily life that drives you nuts. Those annoying moments that piss you off when, at the same time, thinking there are more important problems in the world. Like that guy who budded in line just as you arrived late to the movie theater or the one little piece of plastic in a kitchen appliance (or whatever) that broke and which now makes it useless. A shoelace that snaps when you are in a hurry? etc.. 
  Or forum questions such as this that are so boring.


----------



## icemanjc (Nov 20, 2007)

iTunes DRM!!!!


----------



## bbloke (Nov 21, 2007)

Oooh, lots of things!  But a few for now would include:

"Queue jumping" (a.k.a. "How to get the British to wish a slow and painful death on someone")
Drivers who think the rules of the road don't apply to them
Improper use of apostrophes
Microsoft Word
People typing "MAC" instead of "Mac"
My mobile phone's inconsistently-responsive buttons


----------



## ApeintheShell (Nov 21, 2007)

The Grammar Police
Jaywalking (walking when the traffic has the right of way)
Tailgating when the speed limit is clearly marked 40 mph.
Turning from the right lane to make a left hand turn. Flip this if you live in the UK.
Speeding by when an emergency vehicle is behind or on the opposite side.
Going below the speed limit because its a nice sunny day.
Obsessive compulsive disorder( and not the people who actually have it, just the people who think they have it.)
Expected to cover work shifts because I don't have a life. Ha!
Having to listen to AM radio with windows rolled up because I attend a liberal campus that believes in freedom of speech as long as its sanctioned (that's just a rant but I really disagree with people on campus)

Solicitors, cold callers, and people looking to rip me off online. That's something we all can agree on.


----------



## reed (Nov 21, 2007)

Ever been called at dinner time by an automatic phone marketing service wanting to sell you a new kitchen or storm windows? Or a credit company that says we'll give you a certain sum if you "agree to the contract." A phone company that gives you full internet, TV, phone for 19 Euros/dollars, etc.
I'm sure the list is very long. Come on! I'm talking about real ball breakers in daily life. Let's get cooking here. The few that I have seen so far are pretty annoying. However, Dig baby dig.
  Oh, how about that lady in the supermarket who has two items but takes 20 minutes to go through the check-out line due to "breaking chops" with the cashier and getting testy with the gal in front of her/him..... and she's/he's only in the supermarket because the people in the store next door are a band  of crooks. Hey, check-out lines...another forum question all alone. But who wants that!!


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 21, 2007)

Robots that call me on the phone warning that my auto insurance "may be expiring!" First of all, I have no auto, so if my auto insurance is expiring, I want to know why the heck I have it in the first place, not how to renew it. Secondly, if you don't KNOW whether it's expiring, you obviously have no business calling me about it.

Car stereos that create little earthquakes. They make me want to kill people. If it were up to me, it would be illegal to even _manufacture_ car stereos capable of producing such loud noise. Loud motorcycles are almost as bad. (There are in fact laws against such noise where I live, but there's no enforcement.)

Animated gifs and flash ads. Thank goodness for ad filters, otherwise I would lose my mind.

90% of political campaign coverage. There are more articles talking about the amount of money each candidate has raised than there are about their policies. It's like off-season sports coverage, only without any humor.

And speaking of politicians, let me add one more: politicians. More specifically, the verbal dances they use to avoid answering simple questions. _Why does this always work?!_ The debate moderators establish plenty of rules; why is "you can't change the subject" not one of them?


----------



## icemanjc (Nov 21, 2007)

I remembered more!
&#8226; Drivers above the age of 65.
&#8226;*I also hate Microsoft Word
&#8226; People who have wheels that are way to big for there car.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 22, 2007)

Windows... it's million ways of not being effective to use and making you wonder what kind of monkeys thought about the usability. 
Poorly written bugs.
Bugs that don't get fixed in years.
Poorly dealt bugs.
Powerpoint files. Not just as unrequested mail attachments but in most every use. (Just use html and quicktime/keynote mkay?)
Flash and browsers that don't allow to disable it.
Animated gifs
Journalists who can't spell correctly or who make my head hurt with the news titles...


----------



## reed (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey Mikuro and others.... looking good, I agree with you on politicians. How about those journalists that never ask a question worth a dime. The "don't want to rock the boat" kind. Or those who speak (or are on camera) more then the invited guest.
  A real peeve is the person with bad faith and will never admit he or she is WRONG!!!!
  Oh, one for the road. The "friend" at the bar that never even tries to pay a round, although he's downed everybody elses. Cheap skates, what. Cheers.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 22, 2007)

My pet peeves.

1) People who think they can run MY life
2) People not putting Garbage pieces in trash receptacles less than 25 yards away (mainly a problem in American cities).
3) Red Light sleepers. The ones when a traffic light turn green sit at the light for over 10 seconds not moving, holding up cars stuck behind them. 
4) Racism
5) Political correctness gone over the edge.
6) MacHaters that never even touched a Macintosh computer and act more like product cheerleaders. They pass along so-called tech news that is blatantly false.


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 22, 2007)

Just three:


Radio DJs
Dog owners who let their mutts crap on the pavement/sidewalk
Nazis (including religious fascists)
Aaaagh. They drive me mad!!!


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 22, 2007)

Hm... lets see:

- If I'm in a hardware store and there isn't any staff anywhere.
- If I'm in a supermarket and the person in front of me in the queue has 50 things and I only have 1 or 2, and I need to wait forever
- Also Mac-haters (see Satcomer's post)
- That every day I find great software in a store or website and then I find out its Windows only.


----------



## reed (Nov 22, 2007)

How about that tool you need NOW!!!!! and you forgot you lent it to some clown months ago and he didn't have the good taste to remind you that you forgot to ask him for it back.
 or "The check will be in the mail tomorrow"


----------



## icemanjc (Nov 22, 2007)

Ferdinand said:


> Hm... lets see:
> - If I'm in a supermarket and the person in front of me in the queue has 50 things and I only have 1 or 2, and I need to wait forever



I'll expand on that.
I hat when people in front of me have like 30 things and I have like 5 and its one of those supposedly fast 10 item or less checkout line.


----------



## Qion (Nov 22, 2007)

Ahem. 

(There are rather a lot of these... I could go on for ages, but I'll give everybody else a chance first.)

1. Anything that costs "99¢".

2. The way in which your boss chews his food in the most annoying way humanly possible. 

3. The smell of a particularly arrogant coworker passing your office. 

4. When it takes a Microsoft Minute to save a file.

5. The sound of an alarm clock, shortly followed by the chilling feeling of stripping blankets off. 

6. The look a teenager gives you when he thinks his car is better than yours.

7. The sound a time clock makes when operated on a Monday morning. 

8. When an ignorant (See: "Radical") person flies off the handle at the instance of any esoteric idea. 

9. The awkward feeling of watching George Bush's boyish grin after managing to string two complete thoughts together. 

10. The awkward feeling of being an intelligent American.


----------



## jbarley (Nov 22, 2007)

icemanjc said:


> I'll expand on that.
> I hat when people in front of me have like 30 things and I have like 5 and its one of those supposedly fast 10 item or less checkout line.


And one step further...
I hate it in those supposedly same express lanes, when people use interact or a creit card instead of real money.
Nothing slows a line down more then a card that will not scan or the machine is bogged down, and of course the person doesn't have a dollar on them, so we all get to wait.

jb.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 23, 2007)

And more
- people of any age screaming or crying and being loud (including babies and teenagers)
- all jingles on all radio shows (they all sound just wrong, so no wonder I never listen to radio volentarily)
- medias with the big city or big country syndrome (when all the media in a region or in a country only circles about the most important thing on earth that they are telling that all the world is interested in, and which usually isn't mentioned anywhere else at all)
- bloated code (keep code clean to achieve what it should, and don't just dump more code and hope it works)


----------



## macbri (Nov 23, 2007)

Fortran.

There, I said it.


----------



## reed (Nov 23, 2007)

"reality" shows anyone?


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 23, 2007)

reed said:


> "reality" shows anyone?


Not all are bad. 

People complain about TV whilst forgetting how grim life used to before it arrived. As Jeremy Clarkson (Top Gear) recently commented, would you rather watch 'Big Brother' or sit in your living room watching your toothless grandpa washing himself in a cast-iron bath?


----------



## reed (Nov 23, 2007)

No problem with TV.That is why we change channels or turn off the tube. It's just dumb/below the belt/stupid programs, etc. that I find peevish. "Reality Shows" like game shows are only starters. To each his own. This is not a judgmental question I asked. It's the "little things" in daily life that bug us.
 Cheers to all. I hope there will be more.


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 23, 2007)

reed said:


> No problem with TV.That is why we change channels or turn off the tube. It's just dumb/below the belt/stupid programs, etc. that I find peevish. "Reality Shows" like game shows are only starters. To each his own. This is not a judgmental question I asked. It's the "little things" in daily life that bug us.
> Cheers to all. I hope there will be more.


OK. Here's another peev. 

France, Germany Sweden and other Euro countries produce some good TV shows. How come we don't get to see them in the UK? Sub-titling for the mono-linguists is not expensive. 

No disrespect to America, but we only get your shows.


----------



## reed (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh I agree. Too much junk from the USA. Although there are a few goodies, past and present. I don't know why they are not doing the sub-titling in the UK. But you are not alone. Costs, I suppose. I will not look at a "FawltyTowers" or "My Family" in French or Swahili. Has to be in English. Columbo, by the way, is very funny in German. But that's another story.
   Also "regular" folks at the high listening hours don't want to read sub-titles. One has to go to the special channels or the late night programs to see a film or a series in VO (Version Original). Pet peeve n° 196?


----------



## icemanjc (Nov 23, 2007)

People like Paris Hilton who think they can do anything and then they get away with being a total ***. I hate celebrities I see no point to them, they drive me insane. And no offence to anybody else, but people who think that celebrities should be let out of jail just because there popular, they drive me insane.


----------



## Qion (Nov 23, 2007)

icemanjc said:


> People like Paris Hilton who think they can do anything and then they get away with being a total ***. I hate celebrities I see no point to them, they drive me insane. And no offence to anybody else, but people who think that celebrities should be let out of jail just because there popular, they drive me insane.



You shouldn't have to qualify that you don't intend offense. I'd like to see a quality argument in favor of treating celebrities differently than non-celebrities.


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 24, 2007)

Qion said:


> I'd like to see a quality argument in favor of treating celebrities differently than non-celebrities.


A category celebs may be pampered (and sometimes a bit precious), but they nearly always have exceptional talent and charm.

B category celebs are ordinary actors (or in the case of the UK, chefs) used as cannon fodder to make tedious reality TV shows.

My wife buys a womens trash mag each week (featuring lots of pictures of cellulite on fat thighs and the occasional interview with a 'hunk'). Most of the so-called celebs featured are totally unknown to me. They all look pretty thick.

BTW, I like reading the agony page.


----------



## reed (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey, I would just say "Paris Hilton." Period. It sums up the lot. Bimbo land, what.

 A few more: The Sun. Sky News, The New York Post, CNN, Fox News, and so forth. You get the idea.
  How about this (on a smaller scale): You are in a hurry to send an important letter at the post office...or any other business. You know the line will be long. As usual. Or, just maybe, you can at the right moment, get out quick seeing how there are not a lot of people on line. As you arrive towards the PO, you see three people going into the Post office before you. Like.... they knew Reed was coming, let us hurry up to get in line before him. 8 on 10 times I have seen this. I have the statistics. In my mind, anyway.


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 25, 2007)

It's a conspiracy.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 25, 2007)

Most news today is slated so much toward one side or the other. Take any news story with a grain of salt. I feel give me facts, not opinions.


----------



## reed (Nov 26, 2007)

That's it. A conspiracy. I knew it. I'm off to the PO Thursday. Pray for me.


----------

